# Opinion on bloodlines/pedigree



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Dooney is just a companion dog, but I am curious to get any info/opinions on her bloodlines??

Thank you 

Mating test - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Paska granddaughter :thumbup: I have a Paska daughter and grandson.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Yay!!! Glad to hear someone knows something about her pedigree. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I've met Half, and train with a Yoshy grandson. They are both serious dogs.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

Two of my dogs descend from Half, one thru Nick, the other his littermate Natz. I am deeply enamored with both of them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice lines for working GS.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to look at her pedigree. I am glad to know others know some of her lines, and even have some of her "relatives"\


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how did you happen to get a dog like this as a companion and what experience do you have with gsd.
can you tell us what the dogs behaviour is like now.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't really understand lines like most here but my guess is Carmen that out of every working litter there's at least one with not so much drive as the rest and would make a wonderful pet.
i have a pup reserved from a very well known working line breeder, her words to me when i mentioned that the pup will mainly be a pet + maybe do "some" work, is that they try to breed excellent dogs for work but also dogs that can be family pets as long as they get some work done. for me i think this goes hand in hand with the GSD standard. But again i'm not as experienced as most of you here.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

nitemares said:


> I don't really understand lines like most here but my guess is Carmen that out of every working litter there's at least one with not so much drive as the rest and would make a wonderful pet.
> i have a pup reserved from a very well known working line breeder, her words to me when i mentioned that the pup will mainly be a pet + maybe do "some" work, is that they try to breed excellent dogs for work but also dogs that can be family pets as long as they get some work done. for me i think this goes hand in hand with the GSD standard. But again i'm not as experienced as most of you here.


This is what I thought as well.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I found her on Hoobly when I was looking for GSD. I had a white GSD (Skye)for 16 years (not registered, so i have no idea on her lineage, pretty sure it wasn't working lines though) 

I had the pick from the females in the litter since i was the first one to be interested in a female and it was between Dooney and another one- Dooney picked me at 4 weeks, never left me and just looked at me the whole time. I asked the breeder if she would be good for just a house dog and she said she would be good, but that she would be a great schutzhund dog too if i decided to go there. there was only one female she didn't recommend for me- but she was all black and i didn't want a black one anyway. She was one of 11 puppies and only 2 of the litter are going into Schutzhund (her one brother and Dooney used to chase the flirt pole the most out of the litter- i am still in touch with that brother and we have playdates about once a month) 

She is a very good smart dog- I am having issues with her energy level and being bored in the crate (she ate the bedroom carpet in attempt to get out yesterday- trying to bring her to reputable dog daycare/training place she is there today) she is good with my cats and my 3 year old nephew) she is dominant (so was Skye) so we work on that constantly, I am definitely the alpha and she knows it. 
She plays with our neighbors golden very well. We do play chase in the house and that is where i can definitely see her breeding- I don't know much about Schutzhund but i have seen where the dogs have to "hold" someone to one spot without biting- she does that to me quite well while playing. And she shadows me very well. 

I don't think someone with NO GSD experience should get a working line pup- but i think i have enough experience with them and i wanted quality this time- Skye had pretty bad hips and I didn't want to deal with that again- at least wanted a dog with a smaller chance of getting bad hips.

all in all she is an excellent dog- just still going through puppy phases. I had thought about getting her into tracking- but after i saw what all goes into that, i just won't have the time, between work and my horse i just don't have THAT much time.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I have some of the same dogs in my dogs pedigree. I like them a lot!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Good grief...why should a dog out of those lines not be a companion dog? 

Where are all those puppies supposed to go? You know how many pups, out of litters, in Germany, with serious working lines, go into companion homes? 

At least 50% if not more than that.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

My guess is probably more, i doubt there are enough people/breeders, who actually work their dogs, to buy all these pups.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It is more than that. If you look at the numbers, how many litters there were bred just in the last year, there are not enough working homes for those dogs. So the majority goes into normal homes.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Good grief...why should a dog out of those lines not be a companion dog?
> 
> Where are all those puppies supposed to go? You know how many pups, out of litters, in Germany, with serious working lines, go into companion homes?
> 
> At least 50% if not more than that.


I agree! Wolfie is a working dog, but he is a family pet. I don't do anything but the obedience classes with him. He is a great dog, and I think the reason that he does some of the things that he does is because he is a working line dog and needs a job to do. I give him things to do around the house and it keeps both of us entertained.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how at four weeks can you make a decision . Or let's look at it again , the dog chose you. The breeder abdicated responsibilty in allowing you and the puppy to chose.


I am sorry you need to put some age onto the pup before you can start appreciating what they have to offer.
As a breeder I know my dogs, lines, best . I see the prospective new owner several times , really get to understand them try to see what they want and what will be the best match.

I invite people to come and spend the day "Sundays" with the pups , with me, so long that lunch is often included . 
I demonstrate I discuss.

I would never have someone come over , especially on the first visit to chose "the" pup for them, especially not at 4 weeks of age. 

Did you see the dam , did you see the sire. Understandable that you may not see the sire as people travel for stud services . 

What was she like / he like .

What does the breeder participate in , what is her experience.

The pedigree is excellent if you are selecting a strong sport dog , or have some activity planned to be part of.

So you ARE having issues with her activity level and she is now into destructive behaviour to get her way (out of the crate). She is bored by your own admission and she is still a young dog I take it . 
YOU have to take the dog out and do some energetic exercise combined with control where the dog follows YOUR lead . 
I don't like dog day care -- not for this breed , which is supposed to be loyal - so who will she listen to , the daycare person , or you. 
If I have a training session it is always with the owner handling and my instructing giving guidance . 
Having the dog zoom around with playdate dogs , and dogs at day care makes him/her more dog oriented whereby you need to develop the bond and have the dogs attention . You may well be creating a problem for yourself where you are just the enabler, the facilitator . 
You call her dominant and this seems to be a struggle . You say she knows you are the alpha (don't like that concept either) , but then why the conflict where you have to constantly work on her being dominant. 
She's always out romping with dogs -- you're not going to be very interesting because the dog is getting all its deep pleasure and satisfaction from other dogs . You are the person in the way - putting her in a crate !! 

I would have a definite set of rules for behaviour in the house. 
Would you have a teenage son bring home his buds and they start to toss a football around or tackle each other flipping your living room furniture. Take it outside fella's.
So with the dog. The house is your space which you share. You live in a house not a kennel or dog-yard.

Full activity like this should be outside. Inside you have manners and parameters and lines to cross . You behave.

Having the dog chase YOU and put you into a bark and hold is not a good idea. It puts the relationship on the wrong foot. In schutzhund the dog doing the bark and hold is not just barking , he is HOLDING, preventing movement of the decoy - and if the decoy does move , is not obeying the dog as it were , he does get bitten .
The DOG is in CONTROL.
So there goes your alpha -- 

Get back into something were you establish the NILIF's , the control, the rank . 

If you are exhausted thinking about what goes in to tracking - and have time constraints , you are an honest hardworking person with other interests to chomp away at what little time you have.

That is what I meant by -- this is a lot of dog --

pedigree is very good -- I don't think it is the accommodating to what you have to offer type though.

Some working line dogs are like that --- even as pups -- real easy - and super working -- I can name a few.

You can turn things around. If you don't have the time for the exercise and the dog needs to blow some steam , instead of her letting loose with other dogs , get a treadmill from you local GoodWill or garage sale. Let her do a few laps , get her endorphins going, then when she is cut a bit , and in the different mind , take her for a walk incorporating obedience and control, ball play at end --- but you are the provider of all things good , not the other dogs, not the daycare person. (save some money there) .Enroll in a class where you handle.

Then I think you will have the dog that you wanted.

Best wishes
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Sorry carman- and i don't mean to be rude- well actually i do- I simply asked an opinion on MY dog's breeding, not on whether or not YOU think i should have bought her and what I should be doing with her and how dare I buy a working dog. 

I did go and meet with my dog every sunday as a matter of fact after i picked her out and could have chosen another female at any point. Both mom and dad are on the premises and the breeder does Schutzhund with both dogs. So while I thank you for saying my dog has a good pedigree, I think the rest of your rant on how/what i should be doing was unsolicited advice.

I know she needs more activities/excercise- this is a very recent issue however.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

a proper name begins with a capital , and my name is mispelled . Carmen is correct. 
You be rude . I'll continue to maintain that the pedigree reveals that this is a lot of dog . The pedigree is good but you are not interacting with the piece of paper. You are dealing with the needs , that this living dog requires as a result of its particular high powered genetic combination. 
If you saw the sire and dam that should have given you some insight on what to expect . 
You have to change how you deal with her or you will have problems.
Preventive management is the better and kinder route for the dog and will give you a more satisfying relationship.
that's all .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ Dooney'smom, I understand where you are coming from, that's why I gave you the response I gave you.
@ Carmen, Its apparent to me that many people are more interested in what they LIKE than what the breed should be or should represent. There are many knowledgable people on this board about bloodlines, most don't bother to respond. You can lead a horse to water,.............! 
At the end of the day, nothing on this board will diminish your knowledge base and ability continue to maintain the breed. But folks today are more interested in surface knowledge than indepth changing knowledge. Sometimes things have to end up in a handbasket for people to see. I will continue to give the people what they want and hasten the process.JMO


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Cliff you sound like the "evil" politician --- are you playing the role of Al Pacino in the Devil's Advocate .
I know why they don't respond and I don't blame them.
I am not a psychic but I see trouble ahead . How do you think the dog doing essentially a bark on hold on her will unravel.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Dooney's Mom,
It sounds like you have a very nice dog. Statements made here are to HELP you and your dog. 
Even if they sound harsh, most people here want the best for the dog and its owner.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmen, There's a saying in my community, "Folks are just as good as Peoples".....lol.
You cannot discuss bloodlines competently with only talking the positives. You know that as well as I. That's what people want in most cases, and they also want indepth algebra knowledge when they don't fully understand General Math 1. Soooooo, give the board back to the people who only want to talk about how pretty the color, and lovey the kisses, and all temperament issues are the result of abuse, and today's structure demonstrates true herding ability, WHICH by the way the breed was designed for anyway. And there will be bliss!!!LOL:wub:


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I am a little thrown off by Carmens response. The OP did not ask for any advise regading behavior and it's neither Carmens, nor mine or anyone elses business what kind of dog some person, from the internet bought. 

Fact is, working line dogs can live within families. Period! 
Those problems she described are very common puppy issues. 

Just because you've got a companion dog doesn't mean that you are not involved with sport, obedience or whatever else and to judge a dog based on the papers is ridiculous. Yes, it is strong working lines but it doesn't say anything without having seen the dog in person. It's a nice pedigree and it gives you an idea what the dog COULD be like but it doesn't mean that that is the case!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Mrs K , why bother asking about the pedigree . Should the answer be a limited robotic monotone -- your pedigree is good .

A pedigree lends itself to a critical analyses which allows you to plot potentials, maturity rate, possible health issues, to some point longevity, hip / orthopedic risks, DM , seizures etc. 
She wants a companion dog. 
She stated she has no time to even do tracking , too busy with work and her horse , no time, sent to day care where someone else will mold the dog .

Sure working dogs can live within families. Of all people do you not think that this is something that I know . 

I don't have someone come and have them choose a pup at 4 weeks of age , because the pup was friendly with them. 

The behaviour comes from the pedigree. These are not laid back dogs . There will need to be handler involvement , training , exercise or else you will have a dog who rules the house . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yikes! I have to say that I think that everything about the pedigree and dog probably could have been said without jumping down the OP's throat--just say your spiel without railroading the person into this sort of thing. I usually don't mind blunt posts, but the majority of what was said was simply a criticism of the ownership and not any real education of the lines and helping the person understand what kind of dog they have and how important those things are.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

with all respect the question is Opinion on bloodlines/pedigree. On bloodlines. The OP bought the dog without knowing much about the bloodlines or pedigree otherwise she would not be asking. The bloodlines are not the easy going golden retriever kind . Knowledge allows better management and a better outcome in the end . 
DDRcheif said it so well in another thread 

a lot of people can't handle the super drivey type dogs that are always ready to go and need to be exercised/trained every day. I'm really active and take my dog everywhere with me so I wasn't looking for a dog that's fine with lounging around inside all the time. Do some research on the differences in lines and it really just comes down to what you want in a dog. Good luck! 

I think the OP got exactly that , a super drivey dog , that does need more time, more exercise, more management . It always has to come back to the behaviour.

How many times has the forum been asked BEFORE a purchase is made about a pedigree and people will either chime in and say - good choice ! , or reconsider because ..... da da da da.
Here we have a person who has made a choice , now she has to recognize what she has and make it work for her. She has said she has no time . That in its self presents a problem.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Carmen, this is a good way to chase somebody off the forum and achieving the exact opposite of what you are trying to do.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

carmspack said:


> with all respect the question is Opinion on bloodlines/pedigree. On bloodlines. The OP bought the dog without knowing much about the bloodlines or pedigree otherwise she would not be asking. The bloodlines are not the easy going golden retriever kind . Knowledge allows better management and a better outcome in the end .
> DDRcheif said it so well in another thread
> 
> a lot of people can't handle the super drivey type dogs that are always ready to go and need to be exercised/trained every day. I'm really active and take my dog everywhere with me so I wasn't looking for a dog that's fine with lounging around inside all the time. Do some research on the differences in lines and it really just comes down to what you want in a dog. Good luck!
> ...


 
With all due respect Carmen did you ever own a golden retriever-because I did and lI keep reading over and over on forums get a golden retriever and obviously those people have never owned one Do you know her breeder cause it seems pretty easy for you to pass judgement on her


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, and 1/3 of your post was a rant about how you do it better which is beyond irrelevant since the OP has the dog already.

The rest was pitnick on the ownership.

You could have easily had told the person the dog they should expect and how to handle it without going down that road. I think you have a wealth of information and it's great that you share it....not sure how much the OP, however, even knows about the bloodlines and why they have a lot of dog since about 2 sentences were devoted to that.

Not that I disagree with the advice given--a chase and "hold" with ANY puppy around the house makes me cringe, but that someone came to get educated about their bloodlines and it just kind of turned into something unpleasant and it doesn't seem like they left with any kind of understanding of how those bloodlines and the behavior might be coming together. 

And even the premise of how your post started...I think there are lots of puppies out there that have pedigrees that indicate they will be over the top drivey monsters and they aren't anything close to that.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

holland said:


> With all due respect Carmen did you ever own a golden retriever-because I did and lI keep reading over and over on forums get a golden retriever and obviously those people have never owned one Do you know her breeder cause it seems pretty easy for you to pass judgement on her


Agreed! They might be love bugs, but most of them are hyperactive spazes witht he attention span of a gnat! :rofl: So ironically, I can see a golden retriever doing all those hyper/rotten puppy things!

I think from now on "greyhound" or "great dane" needs to be the opposing breed used.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

carmspack said:


> with all respect the question is Opinion on bloodlines/pedigree. On bloodlines. The OP bought the dog without knowing much about the bloodlines or pedigree otherwise she would not be asking. The bloodlines are not the easy going golden retriever kind . Knowledge allows better management and a better outcome in the end .
> DDRcheif said it so well in another thread
> 
> a lot of people can't handle the super drivey type dogs that are always ready to go and need to be exercised/trained every day. I'm really active and take my dog everywhere with me so I wasn't looking for a dog that's fine with lounging around inside all the time. Do some research on the differences in lines and it really just comes down to what you want in a dog. Good luck!
> ...


I didn't say i have NO time- just that i didn't have enough time to devote to a schedule/training/classes for tracking training. My dog gets ALL of my/my husbands time when we are not at work. the nights/afternoons I am with my horse, my husband is home with the dog. I have brought her to farmers markets, art shows, etc. If i am going somewhere and the dog can come with me, she comes. I sincerely hope your dog skills are better than your people skills because they are sorely lacking unless you were just really having a bad day. There is a way to talk to people and to help people. I am sure you are extremely knowledgeable and have a fountain of knowledge. I am sure you raise/train awesome dogs, but I am also sure that you are not perfect and that you to are constantly learning new things as well. 

We go for runs/walks/training every night when i get home until i go to bed. You say playing chase with her is a bad thing, and a few others have said it to. I will definitely stop that immediately, I was just trying to play/interact with her and help get that excess energy out of her. I used to play hide and seek with my other dog all the time. She would run outside and wait for me to hide then come tearing into the house to find where i had hidden. that is what I was trying to do with Dooney when it turned into chasing. I haven't been playing this game with her since i got her but maybe for the past month, and like i said- it will come to an immediate end and I will figure out something else to do with her, or I will ask others for ideas on what they do.

I didn't ask about bloodlines because i care about her "papers" i am not showing her or anything so what do I care. I am not breeding her because i have no clue about that and i am not out to make a quick buck like so many breeders are, constantly breeding their females every time they come into heat. I asked about her bloodlines because i wanted to make sure I got a good healthy dog (yes i vet checked her out as well- right after i picked her up) with decent bloodlines. I didn't want a BYB dog, yes maybe i should have researched and asked that BEFORE I got her, but I didn't find this place until AFTER I had already got her. My main concern when purchasing a puppy was the hips issue because I had such problems with my prior GSD. And her parents were certified and were excellent looking dogs and had awesome temperament when i met them. What blows my mind is how so many people can buy a dog without even seeing the puppy and have them shipped out to them, or just pick a puppy out of a picture on a website and then pick them up when they are 8 weeks old. 

I didn't come on here to get attacked and to be told I am a horrible person for buying a working line dog. I came here for help and education and thank God there are others on here who know how to communicate a little bit better. I am not one that needs anything sugarcoated, but you were just way out of line in how you approached it. Yes I have a high drive puppy, yes I need to work with her constantly, yes i am going to make mistakes in raising her, yes I am the first one to ask for help/opinions when needed. No, I am not a horrible person. I have asked for help a few times on here already and by reading others peoples threads i have learned quite alot. For me the only difference between this GSD and my other GSD is the energy level and how to PROPERLY channel that and keep her happy content and busy and to not become bored. 

Thanks to everyone for their help and for the info. It is appreciated when approached without a condescending attitude.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing wrong with hide and seek--I just wouldn't make it so she thinks she can control you by "backing you into a corner" or chasing. Maybe either have your husband hide for you and you handle her (or visa versa) then make sure to do some kind of interactive reward when she finds you. If she's good off-leash you could eventually expand it outdoors so she has to work a larger area. Think if it as your own fun version of search and rescue.

That's actually a great way to do a substitute for tracking that might fit in your schedule better. It's nothing formal, but still letting the dog work it's nose well--thus getting a good mental and physical workout.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> Nothing wrong with hide and seek--I just wouldn't make it so she thinks she can control you by "backing you into a corner" or chasing. Maybe either have your husband hide for you and you handle her (or visa versa) then make sure to do some kind of interactive reward when she finds you. If she's good off-leash you could eventually expand it outdoors so she has to work a larger area. Think if it as your own fun version of search and rescue.
> 
> That's actually a great way to do a substitute for tracking that might fit in your schedule better. It's nothing formal, but still letting the dog work it's nose well--thus getting a good mental and physical workout.



Thanks for the info, i was wondering if Hide and Seek was a good game. I went and read one of the other posts of games/jobs to teach GSD's so I will try out a bunch of those on her now.

Would it be ok for my husband to just hold her while i hide (while teaching her sit/down stay) then let her loose to find me on her own (in house) , or should i do it on leash? 

I think on our walk tonight i will leave first and maybe hide on the side of the house and have her and my husband try to find me .She is not good off leash yet, to easily distracted, i need to work on her focus of me more. and i am overly paranoid to even try her off leash until she is older and a little calmer. 

thanks again.


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Would it be ok for my husband to just hold her while i hide (while teaching her sit/down stay) then let her loose to find me on her own (in house) , or should i do it on leash?


This is actually what a lot of search and rescue people do with their pups. It's a great game for the dogs and they learn to track their owners, which can later be transitioned to tracking scents from articles. 

BTW, I love the pedigree on this dog.

Oh, off leash is fine. Once she gets good at this inside, let her do it outside (so long as you have a fenced property).

Also wanted to add: I work my dogs DAILY for an hour or so - lots of intense work. However, I still have the problem children that come inside and want to chew. Socks are a favorite and I am over ever trying to have socks without holes. We no longer have carpet, for the reasons who have probably guessed. All of our floors are hardwood now.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Ramage said:


> This is actually what a lot of search and rescue people do with their pups. It's a great game for the dogs and they learn to track their owners, which can later be transitioned to tracking scents from articles.
> 
> BTW, I love the pedigree on this dog.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. We will definitely play this game. You don't have problem with the hardwood and their nails or them chewing on the floor? I am considering going hardwood in the bedroom (the rest of my house is mostly tile) 

My prior GSD had a major sock fetish. Finally I got so mad at her one day and put the cloth muzzle on her with the sock sticking out of the bottom and left her like that for an hour or so- she never ate my socks again, lol. Dooney is not much of a chewer at all, I have been blessed in that respect- the carpet incident was just in an effort to get out of her crate. I am going to work with her more on our walks as far as her sit/stay we definitely need to get better on that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If she likes to use her noise, another thing you can do is hide different objects for her to find. You can use her toys (which is good at first until she understand the "game".) Then once she understands you can move on other things. This is when an overstuffed "junk drawer" comes in REALLY handy! I have used all kind of things for Siren to search for, including, but not limited to: Old cell phones with the batteries removed, used shot gun shells, empty match books, combs, that ring full of keys that you have NO idea what they are for, old coasters, screw drivers, ect....... The list is almost endless. Playing search for 15 minutes can make them more tired that chasing a ball for an hour. This can also be done indoors or out. It is especially fun to bury those things in the snow ( I use a shovel rather than my hands.) for them to find. 
Teaching them to search for things with your scent on it can also come in handy if you are out on a hike/walk and loose something, like keys, money, ect..


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

Dooney's Mom said:


> Thanks for the info. We will definitely play this game. You don't have problem with the hardwood and their nails or them chewing on the floor? I am considering going hardwood in the bedroom (the rest of my house is mostly tile)


No, but I keep their nails very short and use rugs in high congestion areas. If I didn't do this, I'd probably have major issues.

Friends of mine installed laminate that looks like wood. Having the real stuff, I know it's fake ... but most probably wouldn't notice. It's actually very pretty and holds up great to scratches and dog nails (probably better than hardwood). The other option, as you already stated, is the tile. 

In my next house, I want tile with a good texture to it. It's easier on the dogs and they don't slip and slide as much.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

:happyboogie:Success! I had DH hold her while I hid treats around the house and then I hid myself. She found me first and then I told her to "find it" and she immediately put the nose up in the air and found the 5 treats I had hidden. Once she realized the game was over she went over and laid by DH and looked at me like "come on lets do it again" so we did it 3 or for more times, then we worked more on her sit and stay, and she did very well at that. When I would start to move further out, she started to get up and comes towards me, I told her no and walked back towards her to put her back in it, but she went back to the same spot she was sitting and sat down all on her own. Oh and I got her a teaserball today after seeing another thread, and she LOVES it. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## dosovm (May 1, 2011)

its good when threads end happy.
i read a lot of Carmens posts just cause i'm a stalker of her dogs when i have an extra minute. She does come out mean and pushy in a good amount of her replies but its all from the love of the breed and personality and maybe a bit of communication issues . really never saw it as a threat though

Your has an awesome pedigree and it was defiantly a good choice on your end and it looks like your showing him that it was a good choice on his end as well. keep working him. I really wanted to see pictures when i opened this one so....


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

I will post some updated pictures of her this weekend. Have to figure out how to do it first! LOL


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

until I can get some pictures posted- here is a link to the breeders website that has some pics of all of her pups- the B litter has updated pics of some of the pups that have kept in touch with her.

http://www.pellcitrus.com/puppies.htm


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They have beautiful coloring. I like the dark ones


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

For those interested I have posted some pics of Dooney in the PICTURES section of when she was younger (5 weeks to about 4/5 months)!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I think from now on "greyhound" or "great dane" needs to be the opposing breed used.


LOL. That would be Great Danes past the age of 3 or 4. I've had 2 Irish Wolfhounds & I chuckle at how much IW enthusiasts emphasize the ease & calmness of the adult dog while rarely mentioning they're puppies for 2+ yrs. Puppy zoomies with a 32-34" 120-140 puppy is quite the experience.



> With all due respect Carmen did you ever own a golden retriever-because I did and lI keep reading over and over on forums get a golden retriever and obviously those people have never owned one


You make a good point. I cringe when I see people directed towards Labs b/c the person is seeking a 'laid back dog'. Labs s/b active, athletic, engaged & they're often very slooow to mature. There's also at least one member prone to making disparaging remarks about Poodles which clearly indicate familiarity with Poodle owners rather than the dogs themselves. Poodles actually share some important traits with GSDs. The awful 'doos are strictly an owner's conceit, not a Poodles request. Someone once stated Sibes & GSDs are completely different. Profoundly different in some major ways, yes, but they also share several important characteristics. I came to GSDs from Sibes b/c of both the differences & the similarities. Biased & incorrect assumptions made about small dogs could fill another thread. The inaccurate generalizations of other breeds/types are as potentially risky as the beliefs GSD are bite monster kill-o-maniacs.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

IMO, Standard Poodles and Toy Poodles are like two different breeds.

Labs and Goldens may in general have mellower personalities but are very active. I've had several Labs and they are super active, can be destructive as puppies and are slow to mature. Great dogs though.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree, Andy. Unfortunately there are a ton of 'great Labs' dumped b/c people never looked beyond the oft stated 'great family dog'. Even more disgusting, the innocent dogs are usually blamed for human failures & shortcomings.

Toys, Miniature & Standard Poodles are certainly very different but well bred examples should all have similarities as well...fast learners, good problem solvers, readily trained, one personish, tightly bonded, genetic obedience, largely 'weather proof', adaptive, agile & athletic. Toys can make great 'alert' or hearing assistance dogs. Standards have even been used on sled teams. Although they're not *my* breed, I admire them & would love to see them used as working dogs.


----------

